# hochdichte Ventile für Messung gesucht



## Sarek (18 September 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,

für eine automatisierte Meßanwendung sollen Behälter auf Dichtigkeit
geprüft werden.

d.h. der Behälter wird mit z.B. 0,5l Luft mit einem Druck von 500mBar befüllt und dann soll eine Dichtigkeit von z.B. max Druckverlust 1mBar pro
Minute getestet werden.
(das Ganze soll noch hochgerechnet auf ca. 5-10s Testzeit passieren)

Normale Druckluftventile sind hierfür absolut nicht geeignet, da sie eine zu hohe "Eigenundichtigkeit" haben.

Kennt jemand brauchbare Ventile für diese Anwendung?


----------



## ge_org (18 September 2008)

Lecktestgeräte von 
z.B.
ATEQ
Schreiner

einsetzen!

ca. 6-7.000€


----------



## PeterEF (18 September 2008)

SITEC aus der Schweiz hat sogenannte 'Prüfbankventile' für diese Zwecke.


----------



## Hoyt (18 September 2008)

*Firma Gemü*

Hallo

Die Firma Gemü   http://www.gemue.de/html/dsirev.html   hat sicher ein Ventil welches deinen Anforderungen genügt.

Eventuell reicht schon *Sitz*-Magnetventil mit *elastischer* Dichtung.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## ge-nka (18 September 2008)

Jeder industrielle Gasfeurungsanlage (Gasbrenner) hat mindestens 3 davon
einen Schnellschlussventil und zwei Prüfventile die bei jedem start der Feuerung ungefähr das gleiche machen was du vor hast,allerdings 
wird nicht die Dichtigkeit eines Behälters geprüft sonder des Gasrohres (Gasstrecke)


----------



## Sarek (19 September 2008)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Habe gestern noch dies gefunden und angefragt:

http://www.tetratec.de/Deutsch/index.html


----------



## Zickenbändiger (19 September 2008)

Hallo 
wir benutzen bei uns Ventile der Fa. DL-Systeme die haben den Vorteile das sie Fremdluft gesteuert sind (keine Spule die das Ventil erhitzt und dadurch  deine Ergebnisse verfälscht).

Gruß Michael


----------

